# jigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

where's a good spot on shore to use jig heads & gulps? dont want to sit on a pier and watch my pole. (missing my yak)
LET ME KNOW!


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn 41 people read this and nobody knows of a good spot on shore to do some catchin'


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've had good luck this time of year walking the beach and throwing into the deep holes for flounder and popmano


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Any luck at jim's this year?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I haven't been to Jim's any so far this year. You planning on getting another yak?


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure man. Dont really have the time anymore but still will never sit on a bridge and fish. Still got light tackle and not able to cast from the beach. Cant wait to find a nice spot.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

All along the shore at 17Th


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you really think fishermen are going to post their favorite fishing hole on the world wide web ? That's why it's called Fishing not Catching for a reason.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Bull Reds are migrating out of the bay and will be along the beach. Start surf fishing at Ft pickens. Flounder are also migrating. Wade fish for those Ft Pickens soundside. 

Good luck. be paitent, enjoy breathing.


----------

